# Nvidia driver clocking?



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

My "nvidia" driver works too slow! In other operating systems this videocard worked excellent, and now I have fps<10 in quake! What should I do to fix it?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you sure the driver is even installed properly?  What's the output of 'glxinfo' ?

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn!


```
# glxinfo
glxinfo: Command not found.
```

Well, what should I do then?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

Heh...  I always forget that they moved that to the mesa-demos port.  Can you install graphics/mesa-demos ?

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

```
# glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program,
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters,
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite,
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program,
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x83 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

Proceed, please


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

So your drivers are definitely not installed properly.  How did you install them?  They should have overwritten the Mesa GL library.  Can we see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

I`ve just used ports, then added boot-loading.

The log file is too large to post it here... maybe, I`ll post some grep from it?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

It's best that we see the full thing.  You can't attach it to a post here?  How about zipping it first?  Or just goto http://pastebin.com/ and paste it there, then give us the link.

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

http://pastebin.com/m6096de0d


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

don`t mind lost fonts etc.
I`m still tortuing this PC


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

And, by the way, how to attach files to posts here?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

```
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
```

You are using the Xorg glx modules, and you should be using the nvidia one.  If you updated any Xorg ports since installing the nvidia drivers, you should always reinstall the nvidia drivers.

Even, in this case, if you haven't updated anything since installing the drivers, I suggest reinstalling them anyway 

Adam


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

Slesarev said:
			
		

> And, by the way, how to attach files to posts here?



Click on "Post Reply" and then on the new screen "Manage Attachments"


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, it was so easy... I`m idiot...

Well, now I have another trouble: the fonts are not shown in wine x-applications anymore

maybe, somewhere else, I don`t know

And ezquake is still too slow - but now I think, that it`s not the trouble of videodriver.

And - are there other mistakei in my loading of X-graphics (excluding lost font folders and other small warnings)?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not sure about the missing fonts in wine.  Are you using compiz by chance?  A number of compiz users have reported similar problems under linux with nvidia cards.

I didn't see anything else in your Xorg.0.log file that jumped out at me.

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 30, 2008)

Excuse me, but what is compiz?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2008)

http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/

Which means that you definitely aren't using compiz because you'd know it if you were   If you want to try it, it's available in ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion

Adam


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 2, 2009)

i install the drivers and have nothing 
I use freebsd 6.4

corpse# glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
0x5c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
corpse#


----------



## adamk (Jan 2, 2009)

Please attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a post here.

Adam


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 3, 2009)

ok  http://pastebin.com/m7b5627d0
tanks a lot adam


----------



## adamk (Jan 3, 2009)

You may have installed the nvidia driver from the ports tree, but you are still using the 'nv' driver in Xorg.  You need to modify your xorg.conf file so that it uses the 'nvidia' driver instead.

Adam


----------



## Slesarev (Jan 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## Slesarev (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn, I thought, that it is for me. Reply to thread branch, please,


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 3, 2009)

ok and thats it mmmm never think  about that


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 3, 2009)

i dont find it


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 5, 2009)

that ok thanks for help


----------

